# ok whos the lucky guy?



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/mis/3767250479.html


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh lord Jesus it's a fire.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Thank God mine is tan.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

This should get interesting. And that guy WOULD drive a van lol


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank God mine is tan.[/QUOTE]
-----------------------------------------------------
lmao !


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

whoa.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you often go looking on c/l for m/m ? ~~~~~~~§§§§§§§ Believe me I am not wanting an answer


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Sea Raptor said:


> Do you often go looking on c/l for m/m ? ~~~~~~~§§§§§§§ Believe me I am not wanting an answer


Holy shit this is a funny ass thread. Love it.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

New definition for trolling with your kayak


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Sea Raptor said:


> Do you often go looking on c/l for m/m ? ~~~~~~~§§§§§§§ Believe me I am not wanting an answer


It's part of missed connections. Trust me these are good entertainment.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Austin said:


> This should get interesting. And that guy WOULD drive a van lol


HEY! I drive a van and can't keep the *ladies* off me! No stereotyping!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> you offered me a baby fish to put in my aquarium please tell me what type of fish you offered me so I know it is you


I'd bet it was a slippery dick


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Sea Raptor said:


> Do you often go looking on c/l for m/m ? ~~~~~~~§§§§§§§ Believe me I am not wanting an answer


i figured the first guy to make this joke would be the eye candy this guy is talking about. and my buddies wife sent it to me as a joke


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

BY Ryan said:


> Oh lord Jesus it's a fire.



"Ain't got time for that!"


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

PAWGhunter said:


> HEY! I drive a van and can't keep the *ladies* off me! No stereotyping!!!


Hey little boy, want a piece of candy? lolol irate:


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

scary man van!!!!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> I'd bet it was a slippery dick



lulz.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

This the van?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

aquatic argobull said:


> I'd bet it was a slippery dick


That's just too damn comical right there! :lol:


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I say it was a white trout at 17th ave with a castnet. Clue style.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> I'd bet it was a slippery dick


Bahahahaha and we have a winner...!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I think he meant to spell it "Peniscola" instead of "Pensicola."


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Found him!


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jackpot!


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Big Kidney, isn't that the guy fromt the Navarre Pier*

:whistling: Couldn't resist. That thread took on a life of its on! 

Boatnbob


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Thread of the year? Haha


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

LUNDY said:


> i figured the first guy to make this joke would be the eye candy this guy is talking about. and my buddies wife sent it to me as a joke


I am 60 yrs old grandfather of four, don't own a van or yak , and am glad my buds wife don't send me jokes bout "other guys" no offense to anyone, even the nba star that came out of the closet and is now a "free agent"


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

boatnbob said:


> :whistling: Couldn't resist. That thread took on a life of its on!
> 
> Boatnbob


No idea Bob. Found it on the net and have never been to the Navarre pier. How's that Hobie cart working out or ya?


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Sea Raptor said:


> I am 60 yrs old grandfather of four, don't own a van or yak , and am glad my buds wife don't send me jokes bout "other guys" no offense to anyone, even the nba star that came out of the closet and is now a "free agent"


im total kidding brother, this is all in good fun! you can see the jokes that came from it!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I ain't givin' no fish away, that's for sure.


----------

